# Star Wars PBP Game...



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 17, 2002)

There is a new Star Wars Play by Post game opening up on the Journal of the Whills messageboard.

It takes place about 5-6 years before A New Hope, during the early Empire.  The characters are social outcasts of the Imperial military relegated to testing experimental and dangerous equipment in a small outpost hidden in the Outer Rim.

You can find details here.


----------

